# Bidouille de la Freebox?



## Adrienhb (24 Octobre 2004)

Hullo,

J'ai lu qu'on pouvait modifier un truc sur la freebox pour obtenir un débit plus rapide (je ne parle pas de la V4). Quelqu'un saurait comment faire? Maaarchi!

A.


----------



## grey (24 Octobre 2004)

Oui Si tu veux tu peux passer en mode "PATATES" ton débit passe à 10Mb dont 4 dédié à la TV.
 Pour sa il faut que tu fasses un tour sur le site de free et que tu change un parametre. 
 Pour moi sa à marché nickel mais je ne retrouve plus ou il faut aller sur le site. Je cherche et je repost dès que j'ai l'adresse


----------



## maousse (24 Octobre 2004)

http://adsl.free.fr/comptes/

Tout se passe sur cette page, pour les choses relatives à ton abonnement, avec la majorité des réglages seulement disponibles aux abonnés dégroupés. Le mode patate est disponible, mais pas forcément conseillé, suivant les caractéristiques de la ligne, surtout si l'on veut profiter de la TV sans problème.


----------



## Balooners (25 Octobre 2004)

Voilà, je viens de trouver ça, je pense que cela peut en effet peut être pas mal du tout 

 @+


----------



## dbr (25 Octobre 2004)

moi j'y suis depuis plus d'une semaine et j'ai 9.6Mb/s  

par contre ça dépends de la qualité de ta ligne... si tu as une ligne qui n'a pas un bon rapport signal/bruit, tu risque d'avoir l'inverse, c'est à dire une dégradation des perfs.

le mieux c'est quand même de le tester et si ça ne marche pas, vaut mieux revenir au mode fastpath ou interleave.

ps : la maj se fait la nuit donc, tu ne passeras pas en mode PATATE immédiatement.


----------



## krigepouh (25 Octobre 2004)

dbr, peux-tu nous donner les caractéristiques de ta ligne ?


----------



## dbr (25 Octobre 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> dbr, peux-tu nous donner les caractéristiques de ta ligne ?


no problemo :

NRA (*1*) : *GRE92*
Longueur : *1115* mètres
Affaiblissement (*2*) : *15* dB

voilou 

par contre, une chtite info en passant, à partir du 24 novembre free va diffuser les chaînes de canalsat (http://www.reuters.fr/locales/c_newsArticle.jsp?type=businessNews&localeKey=fr_FR&storyID=6595502)


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Octobre 2004)

Hullo,

Merci pour vos réponses, mais euh... je n'ai pas compris: il faut changer un paramètre logiciel ou bidouiller sa prise?
Et cette histoire de qualité de la ligne m'inquiète... donc conseillé ou non? Et si on utilise pas du tout la télé est-ce que cela change quelque chose? Et pour le téléphone (via la freebox)?

Merci d'avance,

A.


----------



## dbr (26 Octobre 2004)

il faut que tu ailles sur la page suivante : 

http://adsl.free.fr/admin/fast_path.html

tu te mets en mode "PATATE" et d'ici 24H, tu vérifies ton débit.

comme l'explique free sur la page en question, tu désactives le seuil minimal de bruit ce qui fait que tu augmente la bande passante disponible, revers de la médaille : il vaut mieux avoir une bonne qualité de ligne sans quoi tu risque au contraire de dégrader tes perfs.

il faut être le plus près possible de ton DSLAM (va sur la page http://adsl.free.fr/suivi/suivi_tech.html pour avoir toutes les infos là dessus) car lpus tu t'éloignes, plus il y a de bruit (ça ne dépends pas que de la distance mais c'est la plupart du temps un facteur primordial)

par contre, si tu est à plus de 2000m de ton DSLAM oublies le mode "PATATE" par contre, tu peux toujours essayer les autres modes (fastpath & interlaeve)

de toute façon, tu risque simplement des dégradations de perfs pendant 48h, donc le risque est minime (si demain tu vois que c'est pas bon, tu remets l'ancien mode)

pour le téléphone, tout le monde l'a que tu sois dégroupé ou non.

pour la télé, si tu ne l'utilises pas ça ne change rien. 

A L'inverse, dès que tu l'utilises, ton débit passe à 2Mb/s (vivement l'ADSL 2+  )
et revient ensuite à la normal une fois que tu l'arrêtes.


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Octobre 2004)

Ça change réellement la vie, ce mode _patate_ ? 

Je suis à 685 m avec un affaiblissement de 9 db, je vais tenter le coup.


----------



## dbr (27 Octobre 2004)

ça te permet simplement d'utiliser les 10Mb/s de ta bande passante


----------



## Gano (27 Octobre 2004)

Mais au fait,

C'est où qu'on verifie le niveau de connexion ? 

Merci


----------



## dbr (27 Octobre 2004)

Gano a dit:
			
		

> Mais au fait,
> 
> C'est où qu'on verifie le niveau de connexion ?
> 
> Merci


je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris le sens de ta question mais si c'est le MODE d'activation de ta ligne que tu souhaites connaitre, il te suffit d'aller sur http://adsl.free.fr/admin/fast_path.html (c'est l'adresse pour changer de mode)
et le mode sélectionné dans la combo est celui que tu utilises actuellement.

c'est bien ce que tu voulais savoir ?

sachant que si je me souviens bien, le mode par défaut est interleave.


----------



## kingmaster (27 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de lire tout ce que vous avez marqué. C'est intéressant. J'ai testé le retrait du condensateur de la prise téléphonique résultat: synchronisation plus rapide de la FB, c'est tout ! J'ai toujours autant de freezes sur la télé dans la journée comme le soir et ma connexion internet n'est pas plus rapide ! 

Pourtant, ça n'est pas faute d'avoir de bonnes caractéristiques de ligne : 

NRA: TAL33
Longueur: 670 m
Affaiblissement: 10 dB

En parlant de mode PATATE, aujourd'hui c'est la deuxième fois que j'essaie d'y passer (j'ai la FB v4) mais à chaque fois, ma FB n'arrive pas à se synchroniser, du coup, je me retrouve sans internet (j'utilise actuellement mon modem Sagem 908) et bien sûr plus de téléphone, plus de TV. Les performances avec le modem sagem sont médiocres avec ce mode patate !

Même en mode fastpath, je n'ai plus la télé ni le téléphone et internet n'est pas plus rapide ! du coup, je ne peux me contenter QUE du mode interleave bas qui rend la réception de la télé moins bonne et internet n'est pas plus rapide. J'ai donc demandé à repasser en mode interleave.


Génial   

Je suis déçu car avec des paramètres de ligne comme les miens, je pensais avoir de super débits et en fait, rien d'exceptionnel    :rose: 

Pour ceux qui aimeraient tester leur vitesse de connexion internet voici deux adresses :
http://bw.sdv.fr/
et     http://speedtest.macbidouille.com/speedtest4.php


----------



## dbr (27 Octobre 2004)

clair qu'avec 10dB t'as une super qualité de ligne.


je suis à 15dB et en mode PATATE je n'ai aucun soucis (aucune perte de message) et j'ai pas touché au condensateur de ma prise téléphone.

sinon, la différence est que je suis en freebox V1 et aucun freeze depuis un moment (suite à une mise à jour cet été de la freebox)

ta freebox est loin de ta prise téléphonique ?

tu éteins te temps à autre ta freebox pour qu'elle se réinitialise et installe les mises à jour ?

enfin bref, désolé mais j'aurais tendance à penser que le problème vient de ta freebox...


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Octobre 2004)

dbr a dit:
			
		

> il faut que tu ailles sur la page suivante :
> 
> http://adsl.free.fr/admin/fast_path.html
> 
> ...



Merci pour toutes ces explications!
Je viens de faire le basculement, on va voir dans 24h.
   

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Novembre 2004)

Re-coucou,

Je comprends pô, Free m'indique bien que je suis en mode patate, mais selon le speedtest de Macbidouille je fais toujours du 6Mo.   
Que puis-je faire? Maaarchi d'avance. 

A.


----------



## maousse (5 Novembre 2004)

ça n'est pas le speedtest de macbidouille qui t'informera de façon précise sur ta ligne. Regarde les infos techniques de ta ligne (sur le site free : http://adsl.free.fr/suivi/suivi_tech.html),  à la ligne "chan data" "interleave ou fast path", suivant le mode de synchro choisi, qui t'indique la vitesse de synchro.


----------



## MarcMame (5 Novembre 2004)

dbr a dit:
			
		

> no problemo :
> 
> NRA (*1*) : *GRE92*
> Longueur : *1115* mètres
> Affaiblissement (*2*) : *15* dB


DBR, peux tu poster ici les VRAIS infos de ta ligne ?
Ces infos là ne sont que des données théoriques de ta ligne fournies par FT et ne refletent pas forcément la réalitée.
Par exemple, l'atténuation réelle et mesurée de ta ligne se trouve à cette ligne : 
_Attenuation	xx dB (up)	xx dB (down)_ et il a de fortes chances pour qu'elle soit supérieure à 15dB.

Peux tu nous donner les infos suivantes qui sont beaucoup plus instructives :


Uncompatible line conditions	x
Unselectable operation mode	x
Spurious atu detected	x
No lock possible	x
Forced silence	x
Protocol error	x
Timeout	x
Attainable bitrate	xxx kb/s (up)	xxxx kb/s (down)
Capacity occupation	xx (up)	xx (down)
Chan data Interleave	xxxx (far)	xxx (near)
Chan data Fast Path	x (far)	x (near)
Attenuation	xx dB (up)	xx dB (down)
Noise margin	xx dB (up)	xx dB (down)
Output power	x (up)	x (down)
******Interleave
**Fec	x (far)	x (near)
**Hec	x (far)	x (near)
**Crc	x (far)	x (near)
**Rx cells	xxxxxxx 
**Tx cells	xxxxxxx 
******Fast Path
**Fec	x (far)	x (near)
**Hec	x (far)	x (near)
**Crc	x (far)	x (near)
**Rx cells	x 
**Tx cells	x


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Novembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ça n'est pas le speedtest de macbidouille qui t'informera de façon précise sur ta ligne. Regarde les infos techniques de ta ligne (sur le site free : http://adsl.free.fr/suivi/suivi_tech.html),  à la ligne "chan data" "interleave ou fast path", suivant le mode de synchro choisi, qui t'indique la vitesse de synchro.



Euuuh   
J'ai pô tout compris, mais si j'ai ça:
Chan data Interleave
7104  (far)
800  (near)

Chan data Fast Path
0  (far)
0  (near)

C'est bon ou pas?

Marchi.

A.


----------



## MarcMame (6 Novembre 2004)

Marchi : poste toutes les infos de ta ligne comme indiqué sur mon post précédent, on fera le tri.

En tout état de cause, tu sembles avoir une bonne connexion (7100kbit/s en download et 800kbit/s en upload) mais n'utilise pas le mode Fast Path ou même Patate. Tu dois être en "interleave bas", c'est à dire le mode par défaut.


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Marchi : poste toutes les infos de ta ligne comme indiqué sur mon post précédent, on fera le tri.
> 
> En tout état de cause, tu sembles avoir une bonne connexion (7100kbit/s en download et 800kbit/s en upload) mais n'utilise pas le mode Fast Path ou même Patate. Tu dois être en "interleave bas", c'est à dire le mode par défaut.



Euh je suppose que tu me répondais (Marchi=merci  :rateau: ).
Euh ces infos sinon:
Uncompatible line conditions
0

Unselectable operation mode
0

Spurious atu detected
0

No lock possible
0

Forced silence
0

Protocol error
0

Timeout
0

Attainable bitrate
704  kb/s (up)
6720  kb/s (down)

Capacity occupation
97  (up)
100  (down)

Chan data Interleave
6720  (far)
704  (near)

Chan data Fast Path
0  (far)
0  (near)

Attenuation
15  dB (up)
27  dB (down)

Noise margin
11  dB (up)
10  dB (down)

Output power
12  (up)
20  (down)

******Interleave

**Fec
1  (far)
7  (near)

**Hec
328  (far)
11  (near)

**Crc
343  (far)
17  (near)

**Rx cells
3084061

**Tx cells
1600768

******Fast Path

**Fec
1  (far)
0  (near)

**Hec
0  (far)
0  (near)

**Crc
0  (far)
0  (near)

**Rx cells
0

**Tx cells
0

Interleaved profile required for G-DMT lite
0


Requested bitrate too high for G-DMT lite
0


Et euh donc il faudrait que je me retire du mode patate?

A. pas perdu... totalement perdu!


----------



## MarcMame (6 Novembre 2004)

Ce qui est sur, c'est que tu as pas mal d'erreurs sur ta ligne dans ce mode.
Pour 3Mo téléchargé hier, plus de 300 paquets en erreurs.
Si tu veux une ligne avec zéro défaut, il faudrait redescendre d'un cran au moins, genre Fast Path.


----------



## krigepouh (6 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> ...Pour 3Mo téléchargé hier, plus de 300 paquets en erreurs...


C'est très intérressant ce que tu dis, où lis tu cette info


----------



## MarcMame (6 Novembre 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> où lis tu cette info


Octets reçus :
**Rx cells
3084061



Erreurs sur les paquets :
**Crc
343 (far)
17 (near)


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est sur, c'est que tu as pas mal d'erreurs sur ta ligne dans ce mode.
> Pour 3Mo téléchargé hier, plus de 300 paquets en erreurs.
> Si tu veux une ligne avec zéro défaut, il faudrait redescendre d'un cran au moins, genre Fast Path.



Oky, merci je viens de passer à Fast Path... on va voir.
Mais euh je dois voir quoi en fait?

Merci,

A.


----------



## MarcMame (7 Novembre 2004)

Attend quelques jours. 
Un jour où tu as fait beaucoup d'nternet ou pas mal de téléchargements, récolte les infos le lendemain.
Le but du jeu est d'avoir : 
- La ligne _Chan data Interleave_ ou _FastPath_ avec les valeurs les plus élevées possibles.
- Les lignes _Fec, Hec_ et _Crc_ avec les valeurs les plus basses possibles, idéalement à zéro.


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

Tu veux dire que j'ai intérêt à remonter en fastPath (je suis en patate) ?

Chan data Interleave      18810 (far)      987 (near)
Fec      28071202 (far)      50 (near)
Hec     636 (far)     19 (near)
Crc     755 (far)     7 (near)
Rx cells           1228036
Tx cells           4828904


----------



## maousse (4 Juin 2005)

ouais, là, t'as un paquet d'erreurs FEC ! Enfin, c'est peut-être pas trop gênant si tu ne regardes pas la télé par la freebox, mais bon.

Fais un test sur du ping par exemple, pour voir le nombre de paquets perdus, ça peut te donner une idée.

la signification des caractéristiques techniques:
http://www.freenews.fr/index.php?itemid=281

Voilà mes caractéristiques, en interleave bas, par exemple :
Attainable bitrate	800 kb/s (up)	 8000 kb/s (down)
Chan data Interleave	7200 (far)	768 (near)
      Interleave
  Fec	0 (far)	0 (near)
  Hec	22 (far)	7 (near)
  Crc	30 (far)	3 (near)
  Rx cells	279328
  Tx cells	130787016

Avec 130 millions de paquets reçus chez moi, pas une erreur fec, quelques hec et crc, mais rien d'alarmant.
Au pourcentage erreurs/paquets reçus, tu exploses le compteur !


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

Non, je ne regarde pas la télé du tout. 
Mais cette connexion est récente, et j'aimerais bien continuer à l'améliorer.  Je vais changer de mode, et voir si ça change quelque chose.


----------



## MarcMame (5 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que j'ai intérêt à remonter en fastPath (je suis en patate) ?


Aux vu des chiffres, cela semble préférable.


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2005)

Et côté réglage de mtu, y'a pas quelque chose à faire ?


----------



## da capo (6 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et côté réglage de mtu, y'a pas quelque chose à faire ?


A priori, pas de souci avec la mtu.

Mais c'est vrai que le nb d'erreur est impressionnant !
Il est vraiment indispensable de faire quelquechose.

Je te dirais même de revenir au mode standard, car vu le potentiel de ta ligne ce ne seront pas quelques ko de plus ou de moins qui vont changer grand chose.

Si tu peux jeter un oeil sur la ligne elle même dans ton installation : le cable, sa longueur, sa qualité. Tout cela a une influence notable que les performances de l'adsl.
Et regarde dnas les données techniques de ta ligne quelles sont les valeur de l'atténuation et de la marge de bruit et dis nous en plus.

En ce moment, par exemple, alors que je ne suis qu'à 800 m du NRA, j'ai des valeurs d'attenuation très fortes et une marge faible. En effet, l'installation téléphonique dans la maison que j'occupe est un vrai capharnaüm ! des épissures, des mêtres de cable inutiles etc.


----------

